# plantgeek.net



## Aquarium1

I'm wondering the same thing. Anyone?


----------



## mgamer20o0

> It will come back up. It is being worked on. The server that was hosting the site had a catostrophic hardware failure and the whole thing had to be replaced. It should only be a couple more days before everything is back in place.


...


----------



## timwag2001

thanks for the info mgamer. can always count on you.


----------



## gheitman

I'm glad to hear that it is being given CPR. I had noticed a week or two ago that it wasn't there any more and wondered what was going on.


----------

